# New INTJ female! yeah, i'm rare :)



## s1ng4m3

Hello out there. 

I was referred to this site by new friend of mine. Barely know the kid so far, but we're both INTJs which has to count for something, seeing as how we're extremely rare in this world (or at least so I've been told).

I'm a 20 year old college student, I'm female, I'm studying history and accounting. I'm kinda (okay, really) strange. I'm pretty damn strong in my Catholic beliefs. I'm big on baking - I love the exactness of recipes, as opposed to general cooking, which I suck at. Come from a huge family, so I'm able to hide my I-ness when I need to, but at other times it's overwhelming and I just go literally hide in the corner. 

 So hi! happy to be here!


----------



## Mr. CafeBot

*Welcome to PersonalityCafe!*

*You are hearing a robotic sounding voice coming towards you*



Greetings s1ng4m3 and welcome to PersonalityCafe!! My name is Mr. CafeBot. I am here to personally greet you and thank you for joining our humble little forum. No matter your type, you will surely experience a wonderful time with the members of this forum. We cater to all personality types so you will never feel alone or weird. Truth is this forum is full of weirdos!! Pleazeee hel.... *Ahem*I mean we have the nicest people you will ever meet. 

If you need basic forum information our newbie guide link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/intro/2319-friendly-guide-newbies.html

To keep the forum entertaining and safe, our forum rules link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/announcements/540-personality-cafe-forum-rules.html

If you need any help or have any suggestions, please let us know here...
http://personalitycafe.com/support-suggestions/

We will always be glad to help you!

Again, welcome to our forum s1ng4m3. We hope that your experience with us is tremendously benevolent!

P.S.

Please tip me 1 gold. I need to buy more coffee! @[email protected]


----------



## NephilimAzrael

Welcome.. *whispers in your ear* find an INTJ man in here and reproduce.

Enjoy the forum


----------



## Ćerulean

Happy to have you ^^


----------



## s1ng4m3

NephilimAzrael said:


> Welcome.. *whispers in your ear* find an INTJ man in here and reproduce.
> 
> Enjoy the forum


*whispers back* you never know what will happen... i just met my first INTJ, i mean really. the world of possiblities....


----------



## Happy

Greetings s1ng4m3.  Welcome to PersonalityCafe! Thank you very much for joining our humble little forum. We hope you have a great time with us.:happy: INTJs are the gods of society.:tongue:


----------



## Surreal Breakfast

W-e-L-c-O-m-E t-O p-E-r-S-o-N-a-L-i-T-y-C-a-F-e


----------



## Trope

Whoever brought you here broke the first two rules of PC. 

1st RULE: You do not talk about Personality Cafe.

2nd RULE: You DO NOT talk about Personality Cafe.

3rd RULE: If someone says "stop" or goes limp, taps out the thread is over.

4th RULE: The more people in a thread, the better.

5th RULE: Take it one thread at a time.

6th RULE: No shirts, no shoes.:wink:

7th RULE: Threads will go on as long as they have to.

8th RULE: If this is your first night at Personality Cafe, you have to post.


----------



## mcgooglian

Come over to the SP side. We have cookies.


----------



## Ćerulean

Come over to the F side. We have milk.

Can't have cookies without milk :tongue:


----------



## mcgooglian

Res said:


> Can't have cookies without milk :tongue:


Based on how you reworded my quote, we no longer have cookies. What did you do with them?:tongue:


----------



## Ćerulean

mcgooglian said:


> Based on how you reworded my quote, we no longer have cookies. What did you do with them?:tongue:


You don't. I do. They're resting in my glass of milk. Come over to NFJ and find out.


----------



## slowriot

Hello and welcome


----------



## s1ng4m3

mcgooglian said:


> Come over to the SP side. We have cookies.


You could have had me if you'd settled for just the S....but no, no, no, I love my J way too much.


----------



## s1ng4m3

Res said:


> Come over to the F side. We have milk.
> 
> Can't have cookies without milk :tongue:


Oh, how'd I love to join you...I just...can't. According to one of the last tests I took, I'm 73% T. A bit too strong to overcome.


----------



## s1ng4m3

Res said:


> You don't. I do. They're resting in my glass of milk. Come over to NFJ and find out.


Oh, the killer milk AND cookies combo...how I do want..but no. I must be true to my self! 

I feel so welcomed around here.


----------



## mcgooglian

s1ng4m3 said:


> You could have had me if you'd settled for just the S....but no, no, no, I love my J way too much.


You can just stay an INTJ then, ISTJs are just so boring.:tongue:


----------



## s1ng4m3

mcgooglian said:


> You can just stay an INTJ then, ISTJs are just so boring.:tongue:


:laughing: Good to know I'm welcome even with my flaws...or are they blessings? That's what I'm here to discover, haha


----------



## mcgooglian

s1ng4m3 said:


> :laughing: Good to know I'm welcome even with my flaws...or are they blessings? That's what I'm here to discover, haha


They're a combination of both. I'd rather you switch to an SP rather than just S but what can you do?:tongue:


----------



## Ninja Nem

You're awfully....chipper for an INTJ.


----------

